# John Deere 3020 throw out bearing



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

How do you get the engine clutch throwout bearing out?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

After tractor is split between clutch housing & engine the tap TO brg forward off of operating sleeve


----------



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

Is # 30 just pressed into # 33 so I would just pry it out and press # 30 back in?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I used a puller with the slide hammer option . Hope you have better luck than I did I had to split at trans to change rear oil seal.


----------



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

What are the torque specs for the flywheel-crankshaft and clutch-flywheel?


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

30 and 33 are press fit together. 
Flywheel bolts are 85 ?? For 1/2 cap screws.
Pressure plate 35 for 3/8 cap screws.

I usually use medium strength loctite on each.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

If you're replacing the clutch and pressure plate, make sure you set the finger height evenly. I've had multiple pressure plates come from Hy Cap set way too far off.


----------

